# Programs open in minimized view and won't open "properly"!



## Honey63 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm running Windows 7 32 bit in a new computer I've just built a couple of months ago. Until now I've had a few minor problems, but nothing that couldn't be quickly fixed. I've now got the problem that when I try to open programs (not always the same ones, it varies), they only open as minimized in the taskbar. Clicking, right-clicking, etc. doesn't work, they simply won't open and I can't run the programs. When I go to task manager, they ARE working, but I can't access them.

Does anyone know how to fix this problem please? It's driving me nuts!!  The only way to resolve the issue with one program was to uninstall it twice, the second time removing configuration files, and reinstall the program. Since the program I'm having trouble with at the moment is NOD32, I don't want to uninstall it if I can avoid it, especially if it's not going to help.

Any help would be very much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Honey63 (Jun 18, 2002)

An update to the existing problem ... this is also happening when I try to open folders, i.e. My Documents shows a tab on the taskbar that says "Documents", it's depressed, but nothing opens. I can't seem to open ANY folder on this computer actually, even "Computer" won't open, grrrrrrrrrrrr!!! I desperately need some help here please!


----------



## hitesh_beckham (Mar 11, 2010)

i hve never faced this probzz b4 bt i may guss tat i cld b a virus u must scan ur pc vd a gud antivirus lyk kaspersky 2010 or avast 5


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you ever have a 2nd display connected? The windows may be on the "other" display.
I haven't had two displays on a Win 7 system, so not sure of the exact location, but should be someplace in here:
Right click the Desktop, click *Personalize*
Click *Display* in the lower left
Click *Change display settings*
See if it shows two displays.

You can also try moving the windows with the keyboard
Click one of the icons so the program is active. Watch closely, you may see it head off screen when it restores, might be able to tell which direction it is off the screen.
Press *ALT+Spacebar*
Press *M*
use the arrow keys to move left, right, up, down, see if you can move it back on screen. Press *Enter* to stop moving.


----------



## Honey63 (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks hitesh_beckham and TheOutcaste for coming to my assistance! I can't scan for viruses because NOD32 won't open. I get the depressed button in the taskbar, and that's it. I'll try an online scan when I finish posting this and see how I go.

As for displays, I DO have 2, but the windows don't appear to have jumped over to the second display. Basically, I've got both AVI and DVI cables connected. Since I'm only using DVI, I'll disconnect the AVI cable and see if that makes a difference. Hopefully you've led me in the right direction here, because if that fails, I'm going to have to reformat, sigh! 

Thanks again to you both for your help, I appreciate it!!


----------



## Honey63 (Jun 18, 2002)

Just a very quick reply here to TheOutcaste. Male or female, I could kiss you!!!! I've got NOD32 running again, my icons are everywhere I don't want them to be, but I CAN open things again, WOOHOO!!!!  I can't thank you enough, this means I don't have to reformat, phew!  And I'm scanning for viruses anyway, because I haven't been able to scan anything manually for about a month. Boy am I glad this problem's solved, thank you both so very much!!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear it.
I've always wished they would mark the taskbar icons some way to show what display they are on. A different button color would be nice. Or an option when you right click the button to show what display the window is on.

If your issue has been resolved you (and ONLY you) can mark this thread Solved by using the Mark Solved button at the Top Left of this thread (above the first post) 










Jerry


----------

